# My baby is TEENY



## LizardGirl

I still can't get over how stinkin' small Inky is. After all I do to get his weight up... he's happily sitting at 258 grams right now. This picture I took today. He's two years old and still looks like a baby. :lol:


----------



## Nancy

Awww, Inky is adorable. 

I've had numerous small boys. Bandit, Freckles and Teasel all averaged 270g. Gizmo was the smallest at 240g. When he arrived here after being found in the woods, I initially wondered if he was a baby, but he never quilled and never grew any bigger.


----------



## LizardGirl

More mini-hedgies! I will tell Inky he has friends out there. :lol:


----------



## LarryT

He is so cute  
My gizmo is 358 grams


----------



## Vortex

awww hes adorable!


----------



## Coco

One of the boys who are born at home , is 206 gr at 11 months ,, and at this moment i have 5 littles baby at home their weight is between 19 an 25 gr at 14 days ,,,,,

they will probably be realy smal like my first male ,,cause the other litter are double in weight at the same age ,,


----------



## Tasha

He is soo cute!

Henry's weight doesn't move from 285g - i can now tell him is not the only diddy hedgehog out there! I've put it down to him taking after his owner - im only 4'10"!


----------



## AAdict

good to hear others experiences - my 14 month boy is coming in at 240g - I cant get his weight up at all - he did weigh 280g 5 months ago but about that time I read that hogs shouldnt be free fed mealies because they were too fatty so I cut him down and ever since then he's lost the weight - he is back being free fed mealies now on the advice of my vet but he still isnt putting the weight on (but maintaining it) He is just so active by night even me sitting up for ages holding him (he likes a cuddle) and trying to reduce his wheel time hasnt helped as as soon as I put him down and he hasnt a wheel he just runs mental circuits anyway so I gave him his wheel back and he just wheels maddly for ages!!! I'm wondering to take my boy for a scan to rule anything out at the moment or whether to persevere with upping the live food and slightly highe fat biscuits for a bit longer


----------



## hedgieluver

AWWW!!!!! miniature hedgies!!  i want 1!!!!!! lol  Inky is soooo cute and wittle!!


----------



## shetland

You know how much I adore little Inky!!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl

Well, Deneen (hedgiepets) stopped by today after picking up a rescue baby, and she is quite possibly the tiniest baby I have ever seen! According to the person who D got her from, she's 8 weeks. She only weighs 64 grams. She was cold and lethargic, but super cute. Hopefully she'll gain weight and be a cute healthy girl. I think she'll stay a mini though. :lol:


----------



## AAdict

awwwwwwbless she is titchy


----------



## Hedgiepets

I plan on naming her Tinkerbell or Dot, not sure which. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LarryT

Hedgiepets said:


> I plan on naming her Tinkerbell or Dot, not sure which. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Bless u both for saving this baby  
I like both of those names Dot the most.


----------



## LizardGirl

I like the name Dot.  My last hamster was named Dot (there was another named Dip) but she wasn't very small, she was acutally a little chunky. :lol:


----------



## Godzilla Girl

I really like Dot, but then again one of our cats is a Dottie.


----------



## Hedgiepets

I just syringe fed Dot 4 mil of formula with rice. To me she looks to be only 3-4 weeks old, but Bryan thinks 7-8 weeks. Looks like I will be feeding every 4 hrs, until she is bigger.


----------



## Vortex

GAHH!!! that baby is adorable!
i love both names! but she kinda looks like a dot


----------



## shetland

She is just sooooo sweet!!!


----------



## hedgieluver

OMG!!!!!!!! Dot is so teeny<3 she is very lucky to have been saved by you and is now in some of the best care possible!!!


----------



## Hedgiepets

She is 69 grams this morning. She will be going to school with me, so I can feed her every 4 hrs.


----------



## shetland

Oh my. I hope the best outcome for this little one.


----------



## LarryT

Hedgiepets said:


> She is 69 grams this morning. She will be going to school with me, so I can feed her every 4 hrs.


Sounds like Dot is doing better 
Gained 5 grams in such a short time  
God Bless You Both :mrgreen:


----------



## basmati

Mush, gush. Oh my.........not even a dot, a pixel.
My girl (370 g) looks like a giant compared to these teeny ones. 
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Hedgiepets

Well, tonight after feeding "Dot" I got a better look at "her" belly. Dot has a belly button! So I guess Dot is now Pixel and up to 76 grams.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Hehe, Pixel is an adorable name, too! And I'm so glad he's doing well!


----------



## Vortex

yay for pixel! good to here "He" is doing so well  
i dont know if its just me or not but..... i think a few more pics would nice :lol: 
HEHEHE!


----------



## Nancy

Awww, Pixel is adorable and he is in good hands now so I'm sure will thrive.


----------



## Coco

OMG hedgiepets ,,,,you have a beautiful baby ,,,,i think my female is tiny at 21 days for 25 gr ,,,but you have a real little one also ,,,,,,

This is my sweetheart Alani 


Hope you all the best for your baby and good job !!!! congrats ,,,


----------



## basmati

Awww, thanks for the Pixel naming. I'm with Vortex, please post more pics of Mr Pixel.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

basmati said:


> Mush, gush. Oh my.........not even a dot, a pixel.
> My girl (370 g) looks like a giant compared to these teeny ones.
> Thanks for sharing the pics.


Ha ha you should see my boy!
I don't know what he weighs my scale's only go up to 500g! :? 
Hopefully I'll be getting a new set that will accommodate him in the next few weeks... :lol: 
All of the little ones are so cute!!


----------



## LarryT

Shelbys Mom said:


> basmati said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mush, gush. Oh my.........not even a dot, a pixel.
> My girl (370 g) looks like a giant compared to these teeny ones.
> Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha you should see my boy!
> I don't know what he weighs my scale's only go up to 500g! :?
> Hopefully I'll be getting a new set that will accommodate him in the next few weeks... :lol:
> All of the little ones are so cute!!
Click to expand...

Wal-Mart sells a nice scale for around $25-$30 will weigh any hedgie BIG or small


----------



## Shelbys Mom

LarryT said:


> Shelbys Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basmati said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mush, gush. Oh my.........not even a dot, a pixel.
> My girl (370 g) looks like a giant compared to these teeny ones.
> Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha you should see my boy!
> I don't know what he weighs my scale's only go up to 500g! :?
> Hopefully I'll be getting a new set that will accommodate him in the next few weeks... :lol:
> All of the little ones are so cute!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wal-Mart sells a nice scale for around $25-$30 will weigh any hedgie BIG or small
Click to expand...

Yeah I seen the "Sign" for them unfortunately they are out :x I've looked for the past 3 weeks and still none in stock!!
I'm thinking of ordering one from ebay. They have some pretty nice one's on there for like 20 bucks! and they hold up to like 35lbs. and also measure in grams. that would work wouldn't it?

Thanks Larry!


----------



## Mel

Eiko is a very little female (223g)


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

LizardGirl said:


> I still can't get over how stinkin' small Inky is. After all I do to get his weight up... he's happily sitting at 258 grams right now. This picture I took today. He's two years old and still looks like a baby. :lol:


He is........... ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO CUTE :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgiepets

Pixel is still only at 70 grams after one week. My 2.5 week old babies are the same size. I will be taking him to the vet tomorrow. 70 grams is not an ok weight for him to be. I will update everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Hope Pixel is okay...Will be anxiously awaiting update! Lily and I will think good thoughts for him tonight!


----------



## LarryT

Hedgiepets said:


> Pixel is still only at 70 grams after one week. My 2.5 week old babies are the same size. I will be taking him to the vet tomorrow. 70 grams is not an ok weight for him to be. I will update everyone tomorrow.


Will be saying a prayer for the little guy.


----------



## basmati

Thinking good things for the little guy. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Hedgiepets

Home from the vets. Couldn't get a good fecal sample, but gonna do a round of antibiotics. He eats well, just can't seem to gain.


----------



## AAdict

is that more of a worry because of his age Deneen?

My stubborn 14 month old hedgie will not move from 240-245g no matter what food I give him!! He must be destined to be small - I did get him to weigh in at 251g briefly!!!


----------



## Hedgiepets

AAdict said:


> is that more of a worry because of his age Deneen?


He is the size of 2.5 -3 week old babies. In the 7 yrs I have been breeding, I have never had a baby that small at 8 weeks.


----------



## Vortex

awww poor little baby, i hope everything is OK!
keep us updated!


----------

